# Plaster and backer board ceiling



## mariawise (Jan 10, 2013)

So, I have a 1929 home and I'm ready to work on the ceilings that haven't been updated. Typical texturing, patches and cracks. It looks pretty bad. I watched some videos online about spraying with water and then scraping/peeling off. Well, I tried a section where there was already considerable cracking and sagging of ceiling material but it didn't seem to be the same material as in the videos at all. I seem to have plaster celings over concret backer board. Does this sound right? Why would the ceilings have such heavy material up there! IF it is what I described, what do I remove? Just the plaster? What do I put back over it and how?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Drywall was new in the 1940s what you have the old lath and plaster, it is a whole different product
https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&sugexp...cp.r_qf.&fp=933dc9126673aa93&biw=1016&bih=523


----------



## drewdin (Jan 10, 2013)

My house is from 1927, i have the same stuff. I removed it where it was really bad and where is was ok i covered it with 3/8" blueboard.


----------



## mariawise (Jan 11, 2013)

How'd you attach the blueboard?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2013)

You can buy drywall screws as long as 3". You want to make sure the old plaster is still stable, you don't want loose plaster sitting on drywall, It can't take the weight.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 15, 2013)

since i was removing it where it was bad, i found the first stud. Then I just measured 16" apart to find each other stud and sunk in some 2.5" drywall screws to hold in the blue-board.

My inspector required that since I was covering horsehair with 3/8" that I had to double up the amount of screws, instead of 4 screws on each stud I had to use 8.


----------

